# squeeking



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i'm getting alot of squeeking when i hit certain bumps. i have 3000 on my 2006. anybody liked to chime on it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Shocks?
Struts?
Springs?
Lack of grease?
Metal to metal somewhere I would think.

My guess would be struts. Notice any oil leakage from there? *


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

have the same thing. 2500 mi. and it seems to be comming from the drivers rear side. that and I have a oil pan leak. both will get looked at soon. for the squeeking, I think mine is the shock. just want it fixed before I put my pedder springs from my first gto in. dont want to get the (its the mods) song. take it in and good luck.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I am going to post this just in case. It has helped a couple people on here and it was the most annoying little problem. Here is a cut and paste from an old post of mine. The quote is what it says on my service invoice...

"Customer states clang from L/rear while driving, possible E-brake adjustment. Springs on rear P brake shoes misaligned. Remove rear rotors and reposition rear parking brake shoes"

PROBLEM SOLVED.

I used to describe it as a crushed soup can being smashed against a strut tower when hitting a bump. But your dish-clanging description works too. I hope this solves your problem, I dealt with it for awhile and was embarassed.


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Mine was doing that (sqeaking). It was the shock absorber. It was replaced under warranty and that fixed it.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks fellas


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Let us know what the cause was NEX. *


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

as soon as i take off my mods and bring it in i will. thanks again. by the way nice gallery


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> as soon as i take off my mods and bring it in i will. thanks again. by the way nice gallery


*Thanks.... Love my GTO's :cheers *


----------

